# Max's Clen Journal



## h-townbadass (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello all,

After reading a lot of the great results from Clen, I've decided to pick up a bottle and create a journal of sorts to document my results. I've been using different sorts of gear in the past and have had some really good results, but I've never really gotten the "cut" look that I have been going for. I've really just used EQ, different forms of test, and anavar/winny at this point, and like I said I have recieved some results, but no 6pack yet. Recently, I split a cycle of anavar and test prop with a friend and gained a lot of strength and size, but ended up gaining quite a few pounds of fat around my midsection that I haven't ever had before. I have been drinking a lot of wine lately, so maybe that had something to do with it but I'm trying to take it easy for the next month. I'll be posting weekly progress pictures with a summary of the weeks workouts/meals.

-Max


----------



## h-townbadass (Sep 24, 2008)

View attachment 25234

View attachment 25235Ok,

here is my first pic, like I said, some definite fat around the midsection and my handles are quite a bit larger than I remember. I'll post follow up pictures every thurs to monitor my progress...

I'll be building up my tolerance to about 120 mg of clen a day and initially using 50 mg of t3 for the first week or two. Didn't want to go too heavy on the t3 since I heard that it can eat away muscle growth, also I didn't get as much as I wanted so I really only have enough for a week or two at 50mg/day


----------



## h-townbadass (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I don't have pictures at the moment, but I'll try to have some up later on in the day. I have lost a few pounds since the first picture, but I can't really tell if it is fat loss or possibly a little bit of the water weight that I retained from the test prop that I was recently using. 

either way, I'll summarize my diet and workout routine:

DIET:
I was pretty much on par as far as my diet goes - dinners were kept minimal and were generally a chicken breast with veggies or something equivlant. My only real screw ups were while watching football on sunday had a few slices of pizza during the day accompanied by two light beers, and I had 3 shots of vodka on wednesday with V8. All in all the diet has gone well, I have managed not to take in too many carbs after 7 and have kept my caloric intake around 1000/day

WORKOUT:
Workouts have been steady and rewarding. I have been focusing on a little more cardio that usual, and try to get around 3 miles on my cardio days however my VO2 seems to be dropping quite a bit making it much more difficult. I've been trying to play basketball as well to keep my heart rate up. I generally work out 5 days a week and have stuck to that this week as well.



I know that I'm not getting tooooo detailed into my diet and exercise routine, but from what I have posted does this seem like an ok balance of each? Any collossal errors on my part that I may have overseen? Anyone using a similar cycle care to comment on their results? Thanks for the input.


----------



## h-townbadass (Sep 27, 2008)

pictures from week 1


----------



## h-townbadass (Oct 3, 2008)

Well it's the end of my second week on the Clen/t3 combo and I am going to take a 2 week break to let the stuff wear off and start fresh. I have lost about 7 pounds since I started taking the stuff and feel a little skinnier, however I'm going to take a closer look at my overall physique around weeks 5 and 6. I don't want to get too graphic, but I've noticed that I've had much larger...bowels. Is this normal? I wouldn't comment on this is I wasn't extremely shocked and 99% sure that it was related to the clen/t3. Is this normal?

As for the diet and work out:

Diet
Totally on par this week with the exception of a little bit of sugar free ice cream 2 nights at the house and a bottle of wine one night. Besides that, I've been increasing my protein intake and attempting to keep my cals pretty low and around the 1000 - 1200 mark. Trying to eat bigger breakfasts and smaller dinners with a shake at the end of the night.

Training
Well, I twisted my ankle pretty bad suday morning so I was unable to do any real running or basketball to keep up with my cardio. I was able to ride the bike later on in the week, however it's really not the same for me. I am feeling better so I will get back into the swing of things, but this week was more of a heavy lifting week. I separated my days into Chest/Tris & Back/Bis & core/shoulders & legs. I tried to do about 3 exercises per body part at a very high weight and worked up a swet every time so I feel pretty good about the week considering my injury...


----------

